
All Watched Over by Machines of Loving Grace - criddell
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/09/weekend-poem-all-watched-over-by-machines-of-loving-grace/245251/?single_page=true
======
drallison
John Markoff's _Machines of Loving Grace_ is another touchpoint to the
Brautigan poem. The NY Times book review is worth looking at:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/23/books/review/machines-
of-...](https://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/23/books/review/machines-of-loving-
grace-by-john-
markoff.html?mabReward=CTM&moduleDetail=recommendations-2&action=click&contentCollection=Science&region=Footer&module=WhatsNext&version=WhatsNext&contentID=WhatsNext&src=recg&pgtype=article).
John's book is worth reading. Fred Turner's book, likewise, captures some of
the ethos of the times and is, for me, filled with memories.

